# Fuente reguladora de tensión y corriente de 0-130v y 0-20A



## heber alvarado (May 6, 2010)

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera que me colaboraran con buena informacion ya que necesito hacer el diseño de una fuente reguladora  que varie de 0 a 130v y la corriente que varie de 0- 20A no poseo en estos momentos nada de esa informacion y soy un poco inexperto en fuentes asi que les ruego me ayuden explicitamente .gracias de antemano


----------



## Nilfred (May 6, 2010)

¿Es para arreglar televisores?


----------



## heber alvarado (May 8, 2010)

no hermano no es para eso es que estoy haciendo pasantias en una█planta termoelectrica y los tecnicos de electricidad necesitan una asi porque las que tienen son de menos█voltaje y tienen que estar conectando varias entonces█con esa█capacidad pueden trabajar tranquilamenteme entiendes, si me█puedes ayudar perfecto gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (May 8, 2010)

Ya me parecía raro para que tanta potencia.
Te muevo a potencia, ahí te van a orientar.


----------



## marcial741 (May 8, 2010)

Heber puedes usar un circuito integrado TCA785 de Siemens y controlar a travez de tiristores.


----------



## heber alvarado (May 9, 2010)

gracias hermano mira por casualidad no tendras un circuito por el cual me pueda ir guiando como hacerlo con esos componentes que me dices porque me resulta dificil comenzar de cero debido a mi poca experiencia.


----------



## DANDY (May 9, 2010)

uyy regular (tension eficaz) mediante angulo de fase es sencillo... pero para (regular corriente de 0-20A) me temo que vas a tener que usar algo mas avanzado como un control pid ...  dime es necesario que regules tambien corriente? ¿sabes que significa regular corriente ? o basta con tension de 0-130v y una corriente maxima de 20 amperios? hay algo que tambien se te ah escapado ... no dijiste si lo quieres en AC o DC si lo quieres tension continua filtrada o basta con que te entregue tension eficaz
si es lo segundo solo basta con el TCA http://www.call-n-deal.de/uwe/projekte/stagelightning/pp785/tca785.pdf usa el de la pagina 16 para DC o el de la pagina 14 para AC


----------



## AcoranTf (May 9, 2010)

Ya estamos de nuevo con las chapuzas. Una fuente analogica con tiristores es muy compleja y nunca te va a dar esos margenes tan amplios que quieres.
Habria que intentarlo con una fuente conmutada por PWM, de todos modos es mucha potencia y mucho margen de regulacion, lo realmente practico seria hacer varias fuentes distintas y con cada una cubrir un pequeño sector de los margenes deseados. Tened en cuenta que a maximo valor de tension y corriente serian 2600 watios de potencia, en cambio a, por ejemplo, 5 V y 20 A. la potencia seria de tan solo 100 watios y no digo nada de  2 V y 0,1 A, que serian 200 mW. Por eso si lo haces con una sola fuente, el rendimiento medio seria muy bajo. Yo lo haria con 5 fuentes distintas, una de 0 a 30 V, otra de 30 a 60 V, otra de 60 a 90 V, otra de 90 a 110 V y la ultima de 110 a 130 V. Todas ellas de 0 a 20 A.
Una solucion intermedia seria hacer una sola fuente, pero por medio del propio microcontrolador, aparte de generar el PWM y controlar las seguridades, tambien se podria conmutar en saltos equivalentes a los que dije antes o parecidos. No obstante para ese desarrollo hay que saber muy bien lo que se esta haciendo y diseñarlo todo muy bien, para evitar problemas y fallos. Por supuesto que hay que conocer a fondo el microcontrolador que se vaya a utilizar y el funcionamiento de las fuentes conmutadas.

Saludos.


----------



## DANDY (May 9, 2010)

¿a que te refieres con compleja? es muy sencillo medir los valores de tension y corriente solo basta con usar medidores true RMS para tener un valor mas exacto de lo que estamos utilizando un ejemplo si en caso el lo estubiera usando para *resistencias o motores* pues las fuentes que le sugerí estan geniales (yo siempre las hago) y para mí es la opcion mas económica cuando se trata de esa potencia y rango de tensión pero si lo esta pensando usar para circuitos electrónicos o algo similar lo mas probable es que termine por destruirlos debido a la tension de pico que seria de 311v aprox


----------

